# Mesiace roku v češtine pre Slovákov



## jazyk

Mám hlúpu otázku pre Slovákov: Myslíte, že väčšina z Vás rozumie českým názvom mesiacov roku? Potrebujete preklad, keď ich počúvate? Ste schopní ich recitovať bez váhania? Myslím, že väčšina Čechov rozumie latinským názvom, lebo mali príležitosť sa ich učiť v angličtine, v ruštine alebo v nemčine.


----------



## kirahvi

Nie som Slovenka, ale... Bývala som na Slovensku a vtedy som tiež mala niekoľko českých kamarátov. Oni vždy hovorili po česky, ja po slovensky a rozumela som ich bez problémov, len tie názvy mesiacov som sa nikdy neučila. Moji slovenskí kamaráty nikdy nemali problém s tými. Myslím, že oni počúvajú tie názvy už od detstvo a často tie české názvy sú aj v kalendárach.

Teraz bývam vo Varšave, a v poľštine názvy mesiacov sú troche podobné ako v češtine, a teraz som sa učila tiež tie české názvy. Ale mám stále problémy aj s polskými aj s českými názvami: musím vždy recitovať ich všetke od januára, aby som mohla povedať, čo je napríklad september po česky alebo po poľsky.

Ako som píšala, nie som Slovenka. Viem len, že žiaden z mojích slovenských kamarátov nema problémy s češtinou, ani rozumieť názvy mesiacov ani používať ich. Ale musím ešte povedať, že väčšina mojích slovenských kamarátov sú v kontakte s Češmi.


----------



## vianie

Zo svojej neveľkej skúsenosti môžem povedať, že české názvy mesiacov sú medzi Slovákmi pomerne dosť vžité, ale pletú sa. Ja som si zvykol pliesť päť českých mesiacov, v prvom rade březen s dubnem a následne srpen se zářím a s říjnem.
Problémom nie je odrecitovať české mesiace Problém nie je s odrecitovaním českých mesiacov po poradí, to vie každý Slovák )), ale so situačným predstavením a uvedomením si toho-ktorého mesiaca (potom nasleduje to počítanie mesiacov na prstoch).
Zo svojej neveľkej skúsenosti viem, že aj Čechom robia obdobné problémy latinské názvy mesiacov. Z objektívnych príčin však pravdepodobne nie až v takej miere.

Mimochodom, kirahvi, máte perfektnú slovenčinu...


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Mám hlúpu otázku pre Slovákov: Myslíte, že väčšina z Vás rozumie českým názvom mesiacov roku? Potrebujete preklad, keď ich počúvate? Ste schopní ich recitovať bez váhania? Myslím, že väčšina Čechov rozumie latinským názvom, lebo mali príležitosť sa ich učiť v angličtine, v ruštine alebo v nemčine.


Ja si myslím, že prevažná väčšina Slovákov českým názvom mesiacov nerozumie (veď prečo by sme aj mali? ). Za seba môžem napísať, že síce české názvy mesiacov poznám a viem ich aj vymenovať, ale dlho som nevedela, ktorý mesiac je ktorý, a vždy, keď som na nejaký ten český názov niekde narazila, tak som síce vedela, že je to nejaký mesiac, ale nevedela som, aký.  Až ma to prestalo baviť a naučila som sa ich naspamäť.


vianie said:


> Problém nie je s odrecitovaním českých mesiacov po poradí, to vie každý Slovák )), ale so situačným predstavením a uvedomením si toho-ktorého mesiaca (potom nasleduje to počítanie mesiacov na prstoch).


Naozaj, vianie? Každý Slovák vie odrecitovať české mesiace po poradí?  Ja by som povedala, že takých ľudí je na Slovensku málo. Ale možno sa mýlim.


----------



## francisgranada

lior neith said:


> ... Každý Slovák vie odrecitovať české mesiace po poradí?  ....



Práve som skúsil a na prvý raz mi vyšlo len desať    ... Pritom by som prisahal, že predtým som poznal aspoň dvanásť českých mesiacov...

Prikláňam sa k názoru, že to samozrejmé nie je. Celkom jednoducho preto, že ich Slováci nepoužívajú a po rozpade Českoslovanska aj čoraz menej počujú.


----------



## jazyk

> Ja si myslím, že prevažná väčšina Slovákov českým názvom mesiacov nerozumie (veď prečo by sme aj mali? ).


Kvôli kontaktu s Čechmi, kvôli českej televízii, kvôli Československu atd.


----------



## vianie

České mesiace vonkoncom nepredstavujú nejaký závažný problém pri vzájomnej CS komunikácii. Ktorý Slovák ich vedieť nechce či nepotrebuje, ten sa ich aj tak zväčša nenaučí.

Na dôvažok si ešte skúste predstaviť, ako by to vyzeralo, keby bola u nás situácia v používaní slovanských a latinských názvov mesiacov v roku opačná. Dovolím si s kľudom napísať, že Česi by tým slovenským rozumeli porovnateľne menej.


----------



## werrr

Současné užívání jmen měsíců v češtině i slovenštině je výsledkem spisovné kodifikace. V minulosti byly v češtině běžné i latinské názvy a na Slovensku se používaly i tvary odpovídajícím těm českým. Ještě dnes se to odráží například v některých příslovích, takže alespoň některé tvary by lidem nemusely být až tak neznámé.

České názvy měsíců jsou také celkem popisné, takže snad nehrozí, že by nějaký Slovák považoval leden za letní měsíc, květen za zimní měsíc nebo listopad za jarní měsíc. Splést si červen a červenec je ale lehké.
 (Na výšce jsme Slovákům a především slovenským Maďarům s oblibou pletli hlavu imaginárním srpencem. )



			
				vianie said:
			
		

> Na dôvažok si ešte skúste predstaviť, ako by to vyzeralo, keby bola u nás situácia v používaní slovanských a latinských názvov mesiacov v roku opačná. Dovolím si s kľudom napísať, že Česi by tým slovenským rozumeli porovnateľne menej.


Soudě dle běžných českých znalostí polských měsíců, asi by se Češi skutečně něčím takovým vůbec neobtěžovali. I ve skutečnosti někteří Češi neznají přesné slovenské tvary, jen jejich latinské (česko-latinské, německé, anglické...) protějšky.


----------



## Azori

jazyk said:


> Kvôli kontaktu s Čechmi, kvôli českej televízii, kvôli Československu atd.


Myslím si, že pre Slovákov (pokiaľ nežijú v ČR) je v podstate zbytočné vedieť názvy českých mesiacov. Ale tak to je iba môj názor.


----------



## Ayazid

jazyk said:


> Mám hlúpu otázku pre Slovákov: Myslíte, že väčšina z Vás rozumie českým názvom mesiacov roku? Potrebujete preklad, keď ich počúvate? Ste schopní ich recitovať bez váhania? Myslím, že väčšina Čechov rozumie latinským názvom, lebo mali príležitosť sa ich učiť v angličtine, v ruštine alebo v nemčine.



Problém je, že spousta Čechů cizí jazyky aktivně ani pasivně neovládá. Řekl bych, že hlavně mezi lidmi středního věku s nižším vzděláním se najde mnoho takových, kteří latinské názvy měsíců neznají a může se to týkat i mnoha lidí z mladších i naopak starších generací.


----------



## PussyRiott

Dovolím si doplniť. čeština a polština sú naozaj veľmi podobné čo sa mesiacov týka. ako som zistil prekvapivú info, 
Slováci mali presne také isté, len im ich v minulosti zmenili kvli juliánskemu kalendáru, Júl mesiac je nazvaný podľa Júlia Cézara.  
čo som ani nevedel a August podľa nejakého Augusta. Marec má byť asi podľa boha Marsa.

Môžeme byť radi, že sa nám nezachoval starý kalendár, ktorý zaviedol nejaký kňaz a mal znieť takto:  


Január – Welký Sečeň
Február – Malý Sečeň
Marec – Brezon
Apríl – Dubon
 Máj – Mag
Jún – Turýči
Júl – sw´etho Yána
August – sw´etho Yakuba
September – Matky Božég atď...  G je nutné čítať ako J podobne ako v švédštine.    požičal som si zo  zaujimavosti.net


----------



## vianie

*Slovanské názvy používané a uverejnené v rôznych častiach Slovanského sveta*



UkrainskéSlovenské*ChorvátskePoľskéČeskéNajstaršie ruské písomnostiStaroslovanské názvy západných SlovanovSičeňveľ. Sečeňsiečanjstyczeňledensečeňprosinecstudeňstyczenvezimsky–Ľutymalý Sečeňzeljačanjlutyúnorljutysečeňsnežeňlutyluty–BerezeňBrezeňožujakmarzecbřezenberezozolsokoviksuchijbrezeňpozimsky–KviteňDubeňtravanjkvieceňdubencveteňkviteňdubeňkwieceňnaljetny–TraveňKveteňsvíbanjmájkvětentraveňleteňcveteňrozzelonytravenizokČerveňLipeňlipanjczerwieňčervenčerveňizokmlečeňczerwiecsmažsky–LipeňČervenecserpanjlipiecčerveneclipecčerveňserpeňlipicpražnik–SerpeňKlaseňkolovozsierpieňsrpenžniveňzarev–serpeňjačmenskyvreseňVereseňmalý Rujeňrujanvrzesieňzářívreseňrujeň–vrzesiennazimskyhrudeňŽovteňveľ. Rujeňlistpadpazdiernikříjenlistopad––rujeňženc–LystopadListopadstudenjlistopadlistopadgrudeň––mločnypazdiernik–HrudeňProsinecprosinacgrudzieňprosinecstudeňgrudeňprosinecgrudzienhodovik–

*
V súčasnosti na Slovensku používané názvy mesiacov*



Slovenské 1848MiroSlavove 1999MiroSlavove 2002–3Časník 2000PRIESTOR 000PRIESTOR 001PRIESTOR 002––––malý Sečeňmalý Sečeňmalý Sečeňveľký Sečeňveľký SečeňSečeňveľký Sečeňveľký SečeňSečeňSečeňmalý Sečeňmalý SečeňLuteňmalý SečeňSnežeňSnežeňSnežeňBrezeňBrezeňBrezeňBrezeňBrezeňBrezeňBrezeňDubeňDubeňDubeňDubeňKveteňKveteňTraveňTraveňMájTraveňKveteňDubeňDubeňKveteňLipeňLipeňLipeňLipeňLipeňLipeňLipeňKlaseňČervenecKlaseňČervenecČerveňKlaseňKlaseňSrpeňSrpeňSrpeňSrpeňKlaseňRujeňRujeňJaseňŽiarJaseňŽiarVreseňListeňListopadRujeňRujeňRujeňRujeňRujeňHrudeňHrudeňStudeňListopadListopadListopadListeňStudeňStudeňMrazeňMrazeňMrazeňMrazeňMrazeňProsinec, KračúňMrazeň

Source: kalendár.vsieti.sk

Appeal to moderators: Please make an exception and leave the months as they are for a better illustration


----------

